# which bloodline is this dog, u think?



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,

I really like these kinda looks, can somebody tell/geuss what line this is. Or, does anyone know kennels with these kinda dogs? I found this pic in another thread. But I was looking for these dogs... just beautiful


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

im guessin a type of indian bolio breed or carver


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think that's one of our member's dogs..... lol.
if im not mistaken it's one of marty's dogs.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i think that's one of our member's dogs..... lol.
> if im not mistaken it's one of marty's dogs.


I'm almost 99% sure it's marty's dog.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

im like 99.999999999999% sure. hahaha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MARTYS DOGS!!! LOL.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think that dog would be redboy/Jocko or Jeep or maybe a mix of the two. But yes that is one of Marty's dog. Really they are a dim a dozen you just need to look for gamebred dogs, try looking for Jeep dogs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I think that dog would be redboy/Jocko or Jeep or maybe a mix of the two. But yes that is one of Marty's dog. Really they are a dim a dozen you just need to look for gamebred dogs, try looking for Jeep dogs.


a dime a dozen? I will take two dozen please.


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol, marty thats a darn great lookin dog u have there. Again, i stole the pic from another thread. 
Some sites i can look on?


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

In dutch please: a dime in dozen? Like; a thousand. Look the same?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

they are common but to get them conditioned you gotta do some work!


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Btw its not just looking for gamebreds. Ofrn, colby, not really great lookin jmo


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

haaaa it does look like martys dog


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im going with some JEEP in there.


----------



## jeepfreak (Jun 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I think that dog would be redboy/Jocko or Jeep or maybe a mix of the two. But yes that is one of Marty's dog. Really they are a dim a dozen you just need to look for gamebred dogs, try looking for Jeep dogs.


no way bro ..not even close ...my bro is a big breeder & owner of those dogs .......none look like that ..& pups come out as clones ....looks nothing of those bloodlines ...dont look game bred at all from those lines !


----------

